# Snapper Walk Behind



## Keith P (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm thinking of purchasing a Snapper i55223 22 inch wide blower 5.5 HP. I really like the local Snapper dealer and their services. What do you guys think and what do you charge? I'm only looking to do houses around my neighborhood, 10-20 houses.


----------



## dunkmydonut (Jan 30, 2002)

*Snapper*

That many drives will take you a long time. I have an 8hpX26", and I wouldn't consider doing 10, nevern mind 20. If you're determined to take this on, I would get a larger blower...beter yet, a truck with a plow. I don't mean to discourage you. If you can handle it...wish you luck. Arien's sells a "PRO" 13hpX36". That would be more realistic. Also Simplicity sells one 38" with a Briggs 13hp engine. Just something to consider.


----------



## dzd9fy (Sep 25, 2004)

Question for you on any snowthower, will they deal with the snow the city replows into your drive after you have the service come out and clean your drive and walks??

I swear they wait until all the neighbors have a clear drvie, then the big ciy trucks plows us all back in.


----------



## dunkmydonut (Jan 30, 2002)

*Snowblowers*

Most if not all the 2 stage blowers will handle it. Some single stage blowers will also, but it can be real tough, if the snow freezes. The 2 stage are the ones with the powered wheels or tracks.
Very frustrating, when you get plowed in after you've cleaned out your driveway once already. I know the feeling.


----------



## smiti105 (Nov 1, 2004)

10 to 20 houses with a blower seems like a whole lot. Sounds like you need a truck with a plow. Bigger blowers will handle when the town plow closes you back in but it is much much heavier than the other snow. It takes some time to get it out and the blower is gonna bog down a little. Good luck.


----------



## bobingardner (Jul 18, 2004)

How it handles the EOD depends on the type of snow. I have an Ariens 1128 and it won't move the slush at the end of my driveway. As others have said 10 to 20 houses seems like a lot for a snowblower. I usually do 4 houses, including my own, and in a big storm it takes about 6 hours to do a good job on them. That time includes some shoveling.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Farm And fleet has 2 stage snowblowers that are the size of a side walk thats like 4 feet! but the two stage are notorious for clogging on heavy snow so watch out one bad snow and you are in a world of trouble.
just what i have to say. please don't kill me


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

*sam's club*

I saw a mtd sno pro at sam's club 10hp 29 inch clearing path for 830.00 Not bad price imo.


----------



## gogetter (Mar 20, 2001)

dunkmydonut said:


> That many drives will take you a long time.


What size driveway are you talking about? Even a small, one car drive?


----------

